# Coolant in oil



## boundsbc (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi all,
In the past day my red engine temp light on dash has started blinking.
I've got coolant on my oil dipstick and seems to be leaking coolant quickly with no visible drips. Recently had to change out thermostat. 
Engine temp stays at 190 idling and no detected loss of power. Afraid to drive much now because I'm afraid of more damage occuring.
Ideas on where to start?


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

well pressure test the coolant system you can isolate or pinch off the lines to the oil cooler and see what happens. if the cooler isnt at fault it is internal to the engine, so head gasket, block, crack in head etc


----------



## Zenith451 (Nov 8, 2014)

*more info?*

A bit more info would help here, what model, year and engine?


----------

